# Where do I nail Aluminum Fascia?



## redline

You should use a color coated nail that matches the color of your fascia. They sell ring shank nails that are color matched for the fascia. Once you get the color coated nails then you can nail where ever you have a good solid nailer behind the fascia.


----------



## AaronB

If youre using aluminum fascia, I would use aluminum nails. 

Electrolosys is slow between stainless and aluminum, but it will still occur and cause corrosion between the dissimilar metals.


----------



## MJW

Good point Aaron.
I always use steel fascias and stainless nails so they stay on longer than 4 years. Most aluminum fascias and nails fall out too easy. 
I have had where a customer wants them nailed from underneath and I predrilled the holes for the nails. Most of the time I nail the face about two inches up from the soffit. A nail every 3 to 4 feet. Don't nail overlaps so the fascias can flex a little with the heat.


----------



## Koscermot

Too early...


----------



## Brad Terry

*Roof battens for iron roof*

could someone tell me how far to set back timber battens off the ridge and hips of a trussed roof to isure proper fixing of ridge cappings. and/or any other advice. cheers


----------



## n0c7

Never face nail aluminum fascia, not even under drip edge or gable trim as it will buckle during temperature change. Only nail/screw from underneath about every 24-30" inches.

Aluminum colored nails are the norm but they are not fun to install, have limited holding power, and tend to back out over the years from temperature variations.

I like to buy color matching screws from a real supply house. 3/4" for soffit install, 1 1/2" for fascia. The fascia will rip off around the screws before the screws will back out.


----------



## joecaption

That's some strange ways I've never even heard of to attach a simple fascia.
No way would I ever in a million years use roofing nails or screws, that's what I see DIY's do all the time when it falls off.
I use an oval shaped punch on the bottom made just for trim nails.
Looks like this but a smaller hole.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...ding-tools-vinyl/nail-hole-slot-punch-redline
At the top I use a Snap Lok to punch a tab.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/snap-lock-punches-a
Now I can slip it into place and have the top lock into the drip cap and nail it in from the bottom with Stainless steel color matched trim nails. No nails in the face of the trim and it can still move instead of buckling.
I never use aluminum nails, 1/2 the time they bend, there to big a gauge and dent the trim.


----------



## user1007

Agree with near all comments.

But never mix metals in a potentially wet or damp environment.


----------



## joecaption

Stainless is the exception. 
In 20 years I've never once seen a stainless nail in coil stock have any effect on aluminum coil.
Where coil will fail every time is when someone tries to wrap pressure treated wood.


----------



## cloves

joecaption said:


> That's some strange ways I've never even heard of to attach a simple fascia.
> No way would I ever in a million years use roofing nails or screws, that's what I see DIY's do all the time when it falls off.
> I use an oval shaped punch on the bottom made just for trim nails.
> Looks like this but a smaller hole.
> http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...ding-tools-vinyl/nail-hole-slot-punch-redline
> At the top I use a Snap Lok to punch a tab.
> http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/snap-lock-punches-a
> Now I can slip it into place and have the top lock into the drip cap and nail it in from the bottom with Stainless steel color matched trim nails. No nails in the face of the trim and it can still move instead of buckling.
> I never use aluminum nails, 1/2 the time they bend, there to big a gauge and dent the trim.


Joe any chance you have a picture of this type of install?


----------

